# Home In Maine



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok...I have finally snapped some photos of the backyard, some of the house and the hoodlums enjoying their new big back yard. This is about 19 photos in total so...hope you enjoy!










Shasta, two hours ago. Notice how he splays his back legs.










"No! The camera steals my soul! I won't look!" Sakari...never wants to look at the camera.










Ha! Ha! Got you anyway!










"Der!" (Maybe this is why she never wants to look at the camera...nice teeth, sparky.)

More to come....


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

The back yard, showing part of the house and the hoodlums...










Far edge of the backyard...there is a wire fence there and it is the beginning of a wooded area.










A little over to the left of the previous photo.










From the far side...you see the back of the house...well, side of the house, really. Look closely, you can see how it is split in to three units. Mine is in the middle, where you see that small white fence, (not the stairs on the right). That's OUR, (me and the hoodlums), small, private yard.










From the other side of the yard, closest to the street. High wooden fence here. The hoodlums in the photo should give it some perspective. It's pretty good sized. Don't be fooled by that brush in the distance...there's more property behind that. It's fenced in and is part of the back yard.

More to come...


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

The hoodlums enjoying the back yard:










Shasta...I'm sure he found something totally disgusting to roll around in.










Ha! Ha! I got her again, despite her best efforts to look away. Thank you "sports" feature!










Sakari keeps trying to dig up this pole...or to China...bad dog!










In the jungle...the lawn guy only mows the lawn and will not weed eat around. There used to be gardens here, I guess, and they are overrun by weeds...but no one does anything about them. I think I might, one day.

More to come...


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Lovely place to live and not a corc in sight.

The hoodlums look to be loooving it, I sure they are thinking it was all worth while ( as are you :=) )


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

The hoodlums playing together...this was on accident as Shasta bolted out the door when I let Sakari out...but, they played pretty well together today...thank GOD!










"I'll kill you!"










"It's on! Let's go! You wanna piece of me?"










"I'm a dancer not a fighter."










Friends again. Awww. (Where's that eyeroll icon?) I adore these hoodlums but they sure do take a lot of work. Nonetheless, they are ENJOYING the hell out of themselves here. So, no matter what else may happen, I know I did right by them.

There's more photos but I think this is good for now. Thanks for looking and hope you enjoyed! Next time I'll post photos of the inside.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

They are such a cute pair!!! I love how green it is there!!! Are you going to start a garden for veggies?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

It looks gorgeous! Wow! So green and lush. I love it. The hoodlums look very happy and content with their new digs. I am so happy that everything has worked out like it did for you all. Good luck with everything!! :becky:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so happy for you all! You must be thrilled to be in such a better place that makes the doggies happy!!! Cheers :thumb:


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice pics, Serenity. Glad that you and the pets are all safe!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Well Shasta and Sakari look very happy playing in their new backyard.
How about you, are you getting settled in?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

The hoodlums are so adorable! I hope they love it. They're really cute, and who is it with the curly tail? It's very pretty.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

these are priceless...they are HUGE and gorgeous and happy and wow, i can feel your happiness....yay.....she's home, she's home....


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

They look so happy! And WOW - I totally have yard envy right now! Don't get that ANYWHERE in Miami!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

They are home, and are content and happy! Hope you are too!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Nani said:


> They are such a cute pair!!! I love how green it is there!!! Are you going to start a garden for veggies?


You know, I was thinking flowers but actually, veggies might be a good idea. I have my own private yard and can do something like tomatoes, I think. And for the planters out in the yard, well, first I need to attack the weeds in there. Need to borrow a weed eater and then clean it out and put something decent in there. But ya, veggies...probably too late this year but for next year, sure!



Janet At Nutro said:


> Well Shasta and Sakari look very happy playing in their new backyard.
> How about you, are you getting settled in?


Getting there. Finally got cable today..t.v. and internet. (Although, I guess I didn't really need the internet since there are two unsecured signals here...but I guess it's right to pay for my own.) Having t.v. makes me feel like it's "real", ya know? Once I am employed, (and I put in some apps today...one I'm going to put in tomorrow regardless of them saying I need a valid ME driver's license because the DMV is closed until after the holiday...hope they'll still consider me anyway), it will really feel real.

Today, I guess the exhaustion finally caught up to me. After the cable guy left, I decided to go upstairs to my bedroom and lie down to watch a little t.v. and relax. Fell asleep. Had to pull myself out of bed about 4 hours later because the pets needed food and I was late feeding them. I even woke up, thinking I had to do this, fell back asleep and dreamed that I fed them. Only to wake up again and realize, damn, I really do have to get up.

I've had one ex work/place to live/situation dream this past week. I dreamed that I had moved up here, was here for two weeks and then, for some reason, I ended up back there and had to work for a few more days. The boss knew I was leaving and of course it was a miserable time...ugh. That place...I know that once I am gainfully employed here, I'll be able to start the detox. I could tell you all stories for days on end about how abusive and hostile that place was. I'm hoping that what I've written thus far gives you an idea...I mean, to the extreme in one case where you would think someone would care...but, no. I have a lot of decompressing to do. I still don't feel like this is totally real, like it's going to be yanked away from me. Shows how much I endured for the past 4 years at that place. Post Traumatic Stress doesn't just have to be after a war...it can also happen after a seriously jacked up situation that just goes on and on and on. I suffer from it already and that place just added on to it. Goody.

BUT, I'm away and I'm getting things together and I'll find work and things will work out. Things ALWAYS work out somehow.

Tomorrow the glass guy comes for my windshield. I called to change my insurance to Maine, told the lady about the glass, it happened in FL, she said she would keep me on FL policy until Friday, get the glass people out there tomorrow, (because in FL, state law says we don't pay for glass damage if insured but in Maine, you have to pay out of your deductible first...so, she helped me out a lot there), and then I'll have that done.

Tomorrow, I'm going to call DMV again...the recording today I think said they are closed tomorrow but I'll call again and if not, I'll go and get my Maine driver's license...otherwise I can't do it till Tuesday and I want to apply for work, not sit around for four days.

Once that is done, I have to get my vehicle registered....which...bleh. Those of you in WA state, they do it the same way here. They charge according to make of car and year of car, no the flat $30-40 we got in FL and I think OR gets as well and other places. So, that will sting a little.

OH but my insurance dropped over $500 per year! Huzzah!!! And that's without me shopping around, I just stuck to the same company...but I'll shop around later, I'm sure it will drop even more.

House is mostly set up. I have to order a space heater online. They (Maine) apparently do not sell them after February or March. Hey, I'm still acclimatizing here people. I love the colder weather and I never thought I got used to Miami weather, (which, I didn't, fully), but I guess I did a bit.

Just need some plants, pictures to hang on the wall and find some place to dump all of my moving boxes and stuff. (And borrow a truck or have someone come do it or I take several trips to the dump.)

I also have to desensitize myself from the tap water affect. I have to remember, this is clean, potable water coming out my faucets now. No more brown, rusty lake water. It's O.K. 

So, just a few more things to do, including employment, and then we are golden. Hey, not too shabby for how fast I did this, eh? 

Well, that was a long winded way of answering your question.



CavePaws said:


> The hoodlums are so adorable! I hope they love it. They're really cute, and who is it with the curly tail? It's very pretty.


The curly tail is Sakari. I was talking to Chowder about that on this forum one time...yes, yes, the purple spots on the tongue but also that tail....I'm wondering. But, I still need to do a DNA test. I may be surprised and they will be mixed with something I never even thought of. But, gotta get a work schedule going and then I'll do that.

Thanks everyone. I'm not going to do much to the yard until I have employment and a schedule and then I'll do things on my time off. And I'll ask the landlord what I'm allowed to do. One thing you may not be able to see in those photos is on top of the picnic table are two plastic bags. In those plastic bags are the 9, NINE, 9 piles of dog poo I picked up out of the yard today. Seems goldies owners are LAZY about picking up the poo. I think they let the dog out while they stay inside and just open the door to let Goldie back in. I did mention when I first got here about my dog eating other dog's poo....but, they don't pick up. So, instead, I'm picking it up for them and leaving the bags on the picnic table by their door. A "subtle" message.

Anyway, when I finally do get something in the yard done, I'll show you "after" photos. But first, let's get through the June visit of the landlord. If I can successfully get past that and not have her know about the cats, we are good. Sorry but, no one is going to allow this many pets...so I have to hide them. But they are all rescues, I am not letting them down.

Edit...oh, I forgot to mention this...it's little but I am enjoying it and not sure how it happened....

Yesterday, I had to go out so I put on some pants that were clean. These are pants that were a wee bit snug before I left to move up here. Like, I had them on mere days before I started the moving thing. I put them on yesterday? Loose. Yes, nice and loose. HAHA! I don't know how because I ate fast food junk every single day on the way up here and two days after getting here. But I lost weight without even trying. Now THAT is cool.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

LOVE IT! So happy for you. Looks like a great place :biggrin:

Can't wait to see more pics and read about your adventures


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so so so SO happy for you guys!! You truly escaped a nightmarish situation and are on your way to livin' the dream. Your new diggs are just gorgeous (damn it! I gotta get my butt to the northeast!!), and the hoodlums look like they're loving every minute of it. Also, the most dangerous animal nearby WON'T probably eat them. So you got that going for you. Which is niiiiice... 

Your ability to get your ish together so quickly absolutely amazes me. It's incredible how quickly you went from having a strong desire to get the heck out of Miami, to living in MAINE!! You are, like, the opposite of a procrastinator. Make sure you mention that in your job interviews.

You did it girl!! And you stayed in FL juuuust long enough for me to meet 'cha!:wink:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So glad you are getting settled so quickly. What a nice yard. Isn't it fun to see how happy they are. And you thought you were glad to get out of there. I sure hope you find a good job soon and that the neighbors are better than the last ones. I think there would be allot of veggies you can still plant. I don't know much about the weather there but I still haven't planted much here. It's been way to cold and rainy. Can't live with out my beans fresh from the garden. Tomatoes would take longer than most things to get ripened.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

They look so happy! 

Great pictures, I love the one of them "killing" each other LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats fantastic!!! glad that everything is working out for you and them!! beautiful place, and pictures!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Wonderful pictures and updates! So happy for you and how this is all turning out!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I realllly love your yard too and the scenery, it looks really gorgeous up there. What's the climate like?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I realllly love your yard too and the scenery, it looks really gorgeous up there. What's the climate like?


First few days I was here it was raining, cold and foggy. I was in HEAVEN! I love that kind of weather. Right now it is sunny and 67. PERFECT. Can we say, PERFECT? I think we can. Later this week and in to next week it's going to get in to the upper 70s and lower 80s...which, is getting a little warm if you ask me...but, I'll take it as it will help me acclimatize...and I know I'll have my fall and winter and spring so...just be patient...I tell myself.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow you sure have gotten a lot done in a short amount of time.
Glad to hear that you will saving so much on insurance.
Hope you get some much deserved rest!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome yard for the pups! Boone does the splayed leg thing all the time, I call it the frog. He's the 2nd dog I've ever seen do it...


----------

